# Avatar Mode (Avatar the Last Airbender Challenge)



## Zexion (Nov 22, 2012)

*Basics: 

*





Really simple actually. I'll be trying this as soon as I find my Platinum.

Post progress if interested/want to.​


----------



## Momo(th) (Nov 22, 2012)

This is actually a pretty cool idea.


----------



## Dar (Nov 23, 2012)

I saw this before somewhere... I'll try it once I get my Platinum (aka my general challenge game.)


----------



## Keldeo (Nov 23, 2012)

Aw, the nuzlocke I'm doing in Platinum right now would qualify for Earth if I hadn't caught a Starly.

And a Avatar Mode Rocket Challenge would be epic, but you'd have to do Earth.


----------



## geekydragon (Dec 9, 2012)

great idea! to bad im not much of a nuzlock person. i might do this on red, but the newer games  prefer playing freely.


----------

